# Pyrenees trip



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello

I have read a bit about maybe you guys are planning a trip to the Pyrenees in '09.

Is it true and when ish?

I live close to the Pyreness and if there is a trip maybe I can meet up with a few of you guys.

Any info would be great.

Cheers for now

Antonio


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Antonio,

Yes there are a group of us discussing the possibility of a Pyrenees trip next year.
It will probably happen around the end of May or beginning of June.
I'm sure more details will be posted when we decide anything.

One thing we like to do on these trips is squeeze in a track day if we can. Do you know of any tracks just either side of the Pyrenees that do track days on a regular basis?

Sean.


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Sean

Only know of 2 within 1.5hrs of Pyrenees, one on the west (www.circuitodenavarra.com) or montmelo which will be £€!! and will prob have F1 tests. The one in Navarra is new. Further south there are 2 I know of for karts but are a fair size, in Zuera (look it up) and Alcaniz. Even further south a few, Jerez, Jarama, Motril...
Im not too knowledgable with France.
If I can help let me know.

Antonio [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Hi Antonio & Sean 

The Navarra circuit looks good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] is it expensive Antonio?

Its not far from Pamplona and near San Santander where I think the TTour will start.

I think we're looking at the last week in May 2009 as Dave is aiming to dovetail it with visiting Normandy on 6th June (its the 65th anniversary of D Day).

Cheers
James (blackers)
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We'll have to duck out of this one :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Took the stickers off the car today ,shouldn't have cut my nails before hand though :roll:


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

I have sent an email to the Navarra circuit to get price info. Will post it up when I get a reply.

You guys coming down on the Plymouth-Santander ferry or Portsmouth-Bilbao or driving France? Whats your plan?

Antonio


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Antonio, thanks for your very kind offer of help. I know Dave is having problems at the moment with 
his broadband. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I know he will put a post up on here, just as soon as he has it sorted. 

Many thanks

Gill (TT-Minxx)


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Gill

If you need anything this end info wise, just drop me a line.

Only too pleased to help out.

Antonio


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Antonio

Thanks for the kind offer of help. You would be very welcome to join. Are you a memeber of the Spanish TT Owners Club?
I have tired unsuccessfully to contact them.

It would be marvelous if we could make out TTOC TTour to the Pyrenees an multi-national event. The French ClanTT have expressed and interest so we would welcome a spanish contingent too.

The basic plan so far is:

* Ferry from Plymouth to Santander.
* Tour across the Spanish side of the Pyrennes toward Andorra.
* Maybe drop down to Barcelona.
* Hopefully include a trackday at a Spanish circuit, adjusting the route and timings to suit .
* Drive up to France to see the Millau Bridge.

Now this is where the plan can diverge:

* One option is to continue north, via the stunning Gorges du Tarn and then onward to Normandy to join in the 6th June D-Day 65th Anniversary celebrations there. [NOTE: anyone not wanting to go to the Pyrennes would be able to join up with us in Normandy.]
* 2nd option is to return to Santander along the French side of the Pyrennes and back home via Santander.

That, Antonio, is a far as I've got. More pieces of the puzzle are needed before progressing the plan further.

I have a good idea of the route I would take from Santander to Andorra and down to Barcelona, having riden the route last year on my motorcycle. There are some amazing driving roads with spectacular scenery.

Feel free to email or PM me (see sig)

Dave


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi

Im not a member of the uk or spanish tt clubs, only had the car since august!

If you are coming down on the santander ferry (i must admit a much better one than the bilbao, ferry much much newer and 10 hours faster), i recommend you book up sooner rather than later to get cabins with window unless you like the prison cell look????
I used the same one 7 times last year in my planning and eventual move.

I like the sound of your plan but there is so much to see without getting caught up in the costly Barcelona. I would recommend areas such as Jaca and Canfranc as points of interest to drop into. There is a road from Jaca to Canfranc through the mountains up to ski resort which although would be closed, the roads are open and you can go over the top into France.

If you plan Andorra im not much of an expert there but there is a Parador, in La Seu just in Spain, by Andorra. Should be worth a look to stay.

I know up in France towards Pau is pretty too but not been much.

Depends how long the trip is etc.

Have a look at Jaca. It really would be a good backdrop to a few shiny TT's!

Antonio


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I could be interested in this maybe, all depends when obviously and costs involved, so ill keep my eye on this thread.
Good to see a few of you from Staffs here aswell


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

> I like the sound of your plan but there is so much to see without getting caught up in the costly Barcelona. I would recommend areas such as Jaca and Canfranc as points of interest to drop into. There is a road from Jaca to Canfranc through the mountains up to ski resort which although would be closed, the roads are open and you can go over the top into France.


I agree Antonio, we stayed at the Monasterio at Leyre a few years ago and then stopped off at a hotel in Jaca took the railway up to the big station at Canfranc and back. We then took the new tunnel through to France over to Pau. Which is unique along with Monaco in having a car race held in its streets. A beautiful town with an interesting history.... they play cricket and have a hunt that still chases foxes


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

blackers said:


> > I like the sound of your plan but there is so much to see without getting caught up in the costly Barcelona. I would recommend areas such as Jaca and Canfranc as points of interest to drop into. There is a road from Jaca to Canfranc through the mountains up to ski resort which although would be closed, the roads are open and you can go over the top into France.
> 
> 
> I agree Antonio, we stayed at the Monasterio at Leyre a few years ago and then stopped off at a hotel in Jaca took the railway up to the big station at Canfranc and back. We then took the new tunnel through to France over to Pau. Which is unique along with Monaco in having a car race held in its streets. A beautiful town with an interesting history.... they play cricket and have a hunt that still chases foxes


Interesting that you mention Pau, as the Pau Arnos circuit would probably be my choice for the track day. It's only about 20 klicks NW of Pau. I've raced there before and remember it as a fast and flowing circuit ideally suited to the TT. It's built on the side of a hill, much like Brands Hatch and so has some great elevation changes. I know the French Porsche club uses it, as does the Lotus club of great Britain and there was a classic car meet there the same weekend we were in the Dordogne. Might be worth a look to see if there is anything available around the end of May.

Sean.


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi
The tunnel from Canfranc station to France is Somport. Its covered in bloody national police (they're the nasty ones here) in combat gear. balaclavas the lot. and not afraid to have a few hombres pointing assault rifles at you while checking you out.

Could be interesting to see the reaction with a line of TTs!

So who is making the plan?
Antonio


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

allthewayfromspain said:


> Hi
> So who is making the plan?
> Antonio


For a bit of a clue, take a peek at my sig Antonio :wink: 

You might like to take a look at this year's TTOC International TTour to see how it was done: click HERE

Dave


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Had a look, and looks really good!

Looking forward to it already

Antonio


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Shaping up to be a good trip already, count me in.

One request, can we include the gorge from the Top Gear episode where Jeremy chased the climbers in an RS4

Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Dec,

It was filmed at the Gorges du Verdon which are in Provence., they are a long way east from the Pyrenees (nearer the Alps).








They are at Verdon , in red.








But they are certainly spectacular (about 2300 feet deep) I have walked along the bottom but never driven around the top, went there before I could really afford a car 

We need to check with Dave to see if he can run the tour via there


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

all getting to sound very real and exciting!
some great ideas there fellas
looking forward to this already
late may into june is good timing for me


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi guys,

Looking like a good tour.

The bridge at Millau is well worth a visit (see my avatar!), seem to remember that it wasn't cheap though!!

Looking forward to joining you for the Pyrenees part of the trip, but would probably give the French part a miss. Been to Millau and Verdon already, and wouldn't really like to be in Normandy for the commemorations. We were there a couple of years ago and went to some of the museums. Let's just say that my imagination ran wild and I ended up almost vomiting. Nothing can prepare you for understanding what happened at that time and I have the utmost respect for out armed forces, then and now, but (much as I understand where my lamb chops come from, but have no desire to visit an abattoir) I understand the horror of what happened, but really don't want to think about it. Guess I'm just a silly girly, really, but even trying to put myself in the place of those wives left at home really upsets me...

Anyway, the rest of the tour looks great!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> Evening Dec,
> 
> It was filmed at the Gorges du Verdon which are in Provence., they are a long way east from the Pyrenees (nearer the Alps).
> ...


Hi James,

Thanks for the info. It looks great.

Dec


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Interesting. VERY interesting :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Blimey, are we signing up for this already?? When the Pyrenees in 2009 was first mentioned during the Alpine TTour I said count me in straight away. I haven't changed my mind. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks very good so far. Im defo thinking about coming along on this one, so much to see and do, should be a fantastic tour


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

VicTT said:


> Blimey, are we signing up for this already?? When the Pyrenees in 2009 was first mentioned during the Alpine TTour I said count me in straight away. I haven't changed my mind. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Agreed Brian, when it was mentioned on our 2008 Alpine TTour it was very tempting  , still very tempting  and as the thread continues.......

well.........I only sign up to these crazy trips, around 4am the morning after our TT Christmas bash (in Belfast), with far too much to drink, this is now quickly becoming a 'seasonal tradition' with all the trimmings... :wink: :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

allthewayfromspain said:


> Hello all
> I have sent an email to the Navarra circuit to get price info. Will post it up when I get a reply.


Hi Antonio, PM sent.

Dave


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

TThriller said:


> allthewayfromspain said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all
> ...


Are we planning something Dave :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Are we planning something Dave :wink:


I'm planning on planning sumat Declan :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What are you planning on planning then, Dave :roll:


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Yeah, so what are you planning then, Dave? [smiley=juggle.gif]


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

are you a man with plan dave?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi all

Just to let you know I've not forgotten about the proposed Pyrenees TTour. We need to progress this but unfortunately most tracks don't seem to publish their calendars until the new year... Just as with the Alpine TTour, the trackday dates will be pivotal to the timings and the route planning.

I've signed up for the Circuito de Navarro newsletter but I've not had anything back from them yet. http://www.circuitodenavarra.com/index.php?idioma=en This circuit is located just a few hours from Santander just south of Vittoria in Spain. It's location is ideal at the start if we end up going anti-clockwise around the Pyrenees or the end of the tour if its a clockwise tour.

The second option is Circuit Pau Arnos, see http://www.circuit-pau-arnos.com/English/index.htm This track is located on the north side of the Pyrenees, so it would be a good location for the opposite reasons to Navarra. Here's a Google translation of the trackday page.
http://66.102.9.102/translate_c?hl=en&s ... 0uL7aBnyqQ
The only snag I can see here is the need to provide proof of insurance for trackday use. This usually costs a fortune  There may be something lost in the translation, as lower in the page there are options that indicate liabilty insurance is included.

With most UK tracks and the Nurburgring Ring insurance in not compulsory and driving is entirely at the owners risk.

At least these two tracks give us some flexibilty with the planning.

I've not heard anything further from Antonio in Spain.

Any help gathering information would be gratefully received! 

Dave


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello all

I have tried a few times to get info on the new track at navarra, but they have not replied to many of my emails. Not really sure why.

If you want me to try anywhere else give me a shout.

Antonio


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

allthewayfromspain said:


> Hello all
> 
> I have tried a few times to get info on the new track at navarra, but they have not replied to many of my emails. Not really sure why.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying Antonio. Is it worth a phone call to Navarra?

Yes, please explore other tracks: the more options we have the more flexible we can be with the planning. Navarra is ideal geographically, but any tracks that are broadly between Santander to Barcelona/Perpignan on the Spanish side of the Pyrenees and Millau to Biaritz on the French side would be good.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

Dave

will give them a call and look at t'others here too.

will post up a reply.

antonio


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Although I can't commit just yet, I might be interested, so would be grateful if I can be added to the provisional list of entries.

(Being based very near Portsmouth, I would also be interested in using the Portsmouth - Santander route rather than treking to Plymouth)

Cheers Richard


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> Although I can't commit just yet, I might be interested, so would be grateful if I can be added to the provisional list of entries.


It would be good to have you with us Richard  I'm not collecting a list of interested parties at present. I'll generate a new thread at that stage.



mighTy Tee said:


> (Being based very near Portsmouth, I would also be interested in using the Portsmouth - Santander route rather than treking to Plymouth)


I think Brian (VicTT) would disagree with you on that! It will depend on sailing times, dates and costs as to which route is eventually used.

Ultimately, the affect of the global credit crunch, compounded by with the week Pound (as we missed the chance to adopt the stronger Euro just a few years ago) may scupper the whole project this year.

Working freelance, my funding is in greater jeopardy than its ever been [smiley=bomb.gif] My only chance of retaining an income will be for me to work abroad, and in my field of expertise that would probably the Middle East. If that happens I won't be in a posotion to organise any TTours abroad.

All very depressing  :?

Dave


----------



## Icemanfr (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Dave,

We have some members living in Toulouse and i'm pretty sure they'd love helping you if they can.
Please visit us and ask for them

Regards from France

David


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TThriller said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > (Being based very near Portsmouth, I would also be interested in using the Portsmouth - Santander route rather than treking to Plymouth)
> ...


I think my comment was taken out of context, was thinking about Portsmouth - Santander as an alternative, then meeting others in Spain (depends if the 2 ferries arrived on the same day?)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Well, I need to hold back at present for the same reasons Dave is :? 
Not that I'll be working in the middle east but fitness training has become a luxury for most people at present 

Lets hope that many people want to:
slim down, stop drinking alcohol, stop smoking, rid themselves from fears and phobias etc 

http://www.mindandbodytherapies.co.uk


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Why dont you all join us on the Paris trip. Its only an overnighter and isn't to costly! We would love to have you all there!

Current date says 4th of April but this may change to 25th of April if it suits everyone better.

Here check it out.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=130495

Cheers

Ben


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Why dont you all join us on the Paris trip. Its only an overnighter and isn't to costly! We would love to have you all there!
> 
> Current date says 4th of April but this may change to 25th of April if it suits everyone better.
> 
> ...


It is a possibility


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Dani.

Seems your already booked into the moor tour. I would have looked at another weekend had i know about this tour. Its tucked awawy quietly on the second page so i didnt see it. Although it is a UK tour so its not going to be as good ours!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Dani.
> 
> Seems your already booked into the moor tour. I would have looked at another weekend had i know about this tour. Its tucked awawy quietly on the second page so i didnt see it. Although it is a UK tour so its not going to be as good ours!!


Well, I haven't made any firm bookings anywhere yet (apart from a 2 week private ski trip beginning of February)
At the moment I am just expressing an interest in different proposed trips ,,,,,

But the timing is important as you said, because Mark (conlechi) is also looking into another tour of the Isle of Man during April


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Any update Dave?

Looking to organise my holidays this year.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
With you Dec on getting dates sorted plus anxious to get a look at your carbon fibre


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> With you Dec on getting dates sorted plus anxious to get a look at your carbon fibre


Carbon fibre currently work in progress. :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Strangely enough I too was thinking about this earlier today.

I had a look back at the thread for last year's Alpine Tour and at this time last year we were booking hotels and ferries.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Just a few photos from Spain on or near the Pyrenees

This is the monasterio de leyre, rooms are in a hotel wing of a still used monastery.









The monastery is perched on a hilltop above a reservoir, this the view.









Abandoned railway station at the border with France just up the road from Jaca.
In the twenties this was the largest station in Euriope.









Just over the border is the Pic du Midi close to one of the tour de france route. If you can cycle it then I am sure we can TT it.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

nice pics james...

i got the impression from daves most recent post in this thread that the trip might not be on the cards for him...


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I am committing to the IoM trip so no go on this


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Petesy said:


> nice pics james...
> 
> i got the impression from daves most recent post in this thread that the trip might not be on the cards for him...


Well spotted Pete. My income is far too vulnerable for me to commit to ANY expense this year...  
And all because of the selfish greedy b(w)ankers that infest this globe... 
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

TThriller said:


> Petesy said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics james...
> ...


Well spotted Pete. My income is far too vulnerable for me to commit to ANY expense this year...  
And all because of the selfish greedy b(w)ankers that infest this globe...


> Sorry to see your comments about your financial outlook Dave.
> 
> Just to be clear then, and because your previous post said
> _"It would be good to have you with us Richard  I'm not collecting a list of interested parties at present. I'll generate a new thread at that stage." _
> ...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
So who is on for the Pyrenees TTour then  ?


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I said yes to this during the Alpine tour last year, so I'm in. Just need to sort the dates, ferries, routes and hotels: and maybe a track day.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Very regrettably, I won't be pursuing this venture any further this year.

The current financial crisis means that many members will find themselves in a similar position as myself, with a very uncertain financial future and unable to commit to the significant expense of a TTour of this magnitude. It is therefore very unlikely that a mega-TTour like this will attract enough committed interest to make the enormous effort involved in organizing such a trip worthwhile, whether or not I was able to participate.

I'm sure there will a small number of you who will not be affected by the global financial crisis and will still wish to travel to Europe this year. If I find my situation pans out to be better than predicted, I could still be one such person: but not as things currently stand.

Pinning down dates and costs for the trackday element of this proposed tour is proving to be a forlorn task and far too problematical to consider any further.

So to clarify Brian's query, yes, feel free to organize something yourselves. A small group has a much better chance of securing ferry and hotel bookings at short notice than a large group.

If anyone needs advice or would like to take advantage of my experience organizing Continental tours, do please contact me. Back in 2007 I reccied the route I was intending to use along with some of the hotels, so I'm more than willing to pass on that info if you think it's likely to be of use to you.

I wish you well.

Dave


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I was down as very interested in this, but i have my name down for other Tours aswell.

I knew this one would cost alot of money compared to any other, due to the length of the tour, and the miles on the clock being done. Saying that, i put my name down for the France 2 day trip that Ben organised as another alternative as i saw a big slow down in posting on this thread.

So if anyone is up for a bit of a 2 day tour in France, i would suggest putting your name down for the one Ben has organised, numbers for that are fantastic, and you have a few days yet to commit


----------

